# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور 95

## yast6r

با سلام
دوستان کسی راهی برای ثبت نام در کنکور امسال میتونه به من پیشنهاد بده؟
ثبت نام اینترنتی که تموم شده مهلتش. ثبت نام حضوری یا همچین چیزی هست؟

----------

